# First One For The Pot: Marble 1 - Rabbit 0



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

got me a rabbit tonight!

i was cruising around a bit with a friend when we saw some rabbits hopping around on the side of the road. earlier we had been plinking a bit on floating garbage in the river, n when we saw the rabbits my friend jokingly said one for the pot would be nice. 
so i asked him to stop the car, rolled down my window n popped one in the brain with a marble. he went down like a ton of bricks, instant lights out.
we drove home, cleaned it, long story short he's now in the freezer n will become stew in a few days.

it was the first thing i shot for the pot n hopefully not the last

cheers, remco


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Good work! 
I sent one between the ears of a rabbit a few days ago... It just sat there. I was thirty yards away, at least, talkin' with my pal "the Governor" when he spied it sittin' in the tall grass. Probably eating it's own poop.... He says, "betcha can't hit that rabbit..." He was right, but that shot was good enough for the both of us. 7:45pm is mosquito thirty around here. Neither of us wanted to invite my whole yard to a buffet, so I didn't send over another ball. It's amazing how fish slime and blood bring those buggers out. We'd a been carried off.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> got me a rabbit tonight!
> 
> i was cruising around a bit with a friend when we saw some rabbits hopping around on the side of the road. earlier we had been plinking a bit on floating garbage in the river, n when we saw the rabbits my friend jokingly said one for the pot would be nice.
> so i asked him to stop the car, rolled down my window n popped one in the brain with a marble. he went down like a ton of bricks, instant lights out.
> ...


i love a happy ending, good on you mate


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like you did it just right.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the kind words guys!

i'll let you know how the roast/stew (havent decided yet) turns out


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> ...Probably eating it's own poop....


Ha! Nasty lagomorphs!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cool story


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nicely done and well done on achieving a clean kill.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Good for you and thanks for sharing. Knowing that you can hunt with a slingshot must be a good feeling.


----------



## MarsOne (Apr 26, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> thanks for the kind words guys!
> 
> i'll let you know how the roast/stew (havent decided yet) turns out


Stew the only way if you want to avoid a dry wabbit


----------

